# Pallet wood birdhouse



## DutchShedWoodshop (Mar 15, 2018)

Good day all. Last weekend i got the idea to build a birdhouse from old pallets. Nothing fancy and not difficult at all. Just a quick little project. And a good way to try out my new clamps. Please let me know what you like or don't like. 

https://youtu.be/euDe4dyUOhE


----------

